# Opening laptop cases



## konriar (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Satellite 2400-s51. It has been gruelingly slow, and yesterday it froze
completely. It was very dusty so I attempted to open the case to
clean it, but the case would not come completely off. I took out all
apparent screws, but something still held it down. I sprayed
compressed air on the parts I could reach, and put everything back
together. Now it will not turn on. When connected to ac power, the
power and battery-charging lights are on, but the computer will not
turn on no matter the power source. While attempting to open the
case, I may have pulled or broken something, but I cant see what
because the case wont come off.

I've been searching for diagrams or instructions to take off the case completely, but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

Well when it comes to laptops and your not familiar with working on them you always should take it to a tech, This is the result many times over, the laptop will not work.
Maybe you will get lucky if you can find a tech who can show you the basics of opening the laptop to clean it so the next time you can do it yourself. but as of now you should take it to the shop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might take a look at this site, instructions for many Toshiba machines, perhaps you can find a similar machine. I will tell you that most laptops start at one of the top bezels as the first piece you take off, that allows access to more screws, and you're on your way.  http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_toshiba.html


----------

